# LFTTL



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I think there are days that mother nature likes to kick us right between the goal posts.

I figure this, I might as well fill my gloves with water in the sink, drag my hip boots through 2 feet of snow before putting them on, cut a hole in a new pair of waders, and park my truck in the creek next to the house. This way I can start every day exactly how it will end. Wet hands, wet feet, wet groin, truck stuck, new curse words invented, and a big smile on my face!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome thread guys. Hopefully next year I can have a little fur shed and get back into it.

My last winter of trapping I used my garage. My wife hated it a ton, I just barely did.

Maybe next year put my steel back out and get some fur. Until then threads like this are awesome.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

-6 this morning and there was a good amount of ice to chop. Traps were empty but I'll leave them and check on Friday. Was gonna take a picture or two but my fingers were cold. 120 mile drive home to plow snow and check traps there.

FYI the gas pumps are working very slow.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Couple lonely rats today
I don't know how but we keep missing the otter. Set the crossover today. He used it last night so maybe tomorrow there will be a celebratory toast in the fool'em fur shed


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

All empty traps here at home. Not much moving since the snow, maybe 3 mink. I saw a rat swimming down the creek. 
Odd that the otter haven't been back as usually they come to this area because it's the last section to freeze over. Should be completely covered tomorrow.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

The hits just keep on coming. 
Yes that's a 330.
Yes I understand you shouldn't put your foot in one.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

No otter today although they moved well last night. Siding all over the place except through our traps
Only got one rat and one fool today


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Put in 2 mink boxes where I had seen tracks of a pair after the warm day, a bucket set 160 near a den tree, and several footholds for yotes on a well used run a week ago. So far the deer are the only ones that manage to be moving. Going to keep the line in til Jan 8 or the snow gets too deep to drive thru. Might freshen the lure today .


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Look what was waiting for me in my yote set. About 250 yards from the river.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Anita Dwink said:


> Look what was waiting for me in my yote set. About 250 yards from the river.
> View attachment 288068


What the heck......you put the wrong lure on that set? l.o.l.. Gorgeous critter. Congrats.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

42 " male. My 2nd since I started 5 years ago.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Sure are pretty critters. Sometimes it pays to be lucky. Whats the old saying, the more traps you have out on different animals, the better chance you have at connecting? Or something like that.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Anita Dwink said:


> 42 " male. My 2nd since I started 5 years ago.
> View attachment 288073


Nice otter
Congrats


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

This one was still wiggling when she first pulled it up

Otter must have been moving well last night 
Daughters first otter taken in a bottom edge 159









It's cold but fur must still be moving


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Old man got his otter today in a 330 we just set yesterday where we saw fresh sign on another creek 









Man it's cold but worth it









Otter location









Put up


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Only thing moving around us is the fox, it smells like a trapping convention with all the urine posts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Found the otter, they went to the old Beaver lodge. He came out to poop, now there's a surprise for him


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is a culvert pipe in my front yard, the fox are digging at it most every night. I finally put 4 sets out back for canines.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Looks like ya got 'em covered!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Man that little bit of rain along with the new snow sure made walking much more difficult.
The creek is thawing fast and it'll be opened nicely, especially after the rain Thursday. Hopefully that'll get the canines spreading out a little more, as well as the other critters. Seems everything was pretty much locked down during the deep freeze.

Not looking to be a good year for me trapping wise as my knife hasn't seen any blood for quite a while.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

TCpat&trout said:


> View attachment 294311
> 
> 
> First through the ice beaver of the year. My daughter got to pull it out. 38ln.[/QUOTE


That's awesome !
Looks like she is having a blast


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Anita Dwink said:


> Beaver # 2 from this spot. Ice can hold off for a few more days. Saw a raccoon cross the road tonight 19 degrees out.


#3 from the 330 just down from where I got the other 2. Ice will be halting my river trapping til the next thaw.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Way to go keep stacking them up!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I had to let it go, rear foot catch.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I had to let it go, rear foot catch.


LMAO!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow, not sure I could be that picky! Lol. Or is it that good!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

574mag said:


> Wow, not sure I could be that picky! Lol. Or is it that good!


It's an old joke.

It's an ugly reddish female and I already sold it to a guy that wants to get one mounted.
No skinning!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I figured it was a joke. But the no skinning part is even better! Well done sir!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Not picky. Many can choose which front foot to catch’em by but damn few can pick which hindfoot to catch’em by!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was happy not to put that up for about $1


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Right Seldom, got bored and had to switch it up. Two toes to boot.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Right Seldom, got bored and had to switch it up. Two toes to boot.


That’s what I like to hear John, livin on the edge!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

During the 2 years I was doing the heartworm study for MSU I put-up everything I thought would sell EXCEPT a couple that were seriously rubbed. That being said, a few of those “bad but saleable” ones only brought $.50/ea! Looking back now, I know I cut it way too close and didn’t really need the practice of putting-up $.50’ers! Reeducated myself to the fact of life and killing “bad but salables”!!! At that time I was being paid for each coyote and didn’t need to put’em up and send to NAFA BUT I learned a heck of a lot about over-prime coyotes!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We do want a couple coyotes to trim out the Beaver bed spread but I'd like them a little nicer color.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

What? Coyote-Red would clash??? LMAO!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> What? Coyote-Red would clash??? LMAO!


Would blend in too much and be hardly noticeable.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Anita Dwink said:


> #3 from the 330 just down from where I got the other 2. Ice will be halting my river trapping til the next thaw.


#4 from this spot. Can't wait to see how big the parents are. This one is around 30-35 lbs. Done for now til the next thaw. Back to ice fishing.


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Second through the ice. Just a little gal.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

**** have been running quite a bit the past few nights. The banks are littered with the their tracks. Creek is iced over in spots.


----------

